#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Hello, people of RPA!

## Lovely Complex

Hello there, you beautiful members and staffers of RPA! I am new here and hope to be around for the adventures of roleplay for a while. So, here goes nothing.

I've been roleplaying for about 13 or so years. I wasn't the best whenever I first started but with the help of some friends, I learned how perfect my writing abilities. Though, no one is truly the best or perfect, am I right? I started roleplaying when I was 16 on a chat server but my friends left while I stayed behind and roleplaying on there hasn't been the same. Since then, I've been writing through the forums, both regular and mature, and the stars aligned as to where I met some of my old friends on them. I've been writing on the forums for about 10 or so years and some of the sites have shut down while others are still quite active as I hope this one is, too. I just really want to broaden my horizons elsewhere, to be perfectly honest.

If you want to see my best writing then you should see me in these genres: romance, modern, medieval or historical, superpowered, supernatural, and certain fandoms. Though, with fandoms, I prefer creating my own characters for them and just using the universe along with whatever plot we collaborate on together. There are also probably more genres but that's all I can think of now. I am big on collaborative plotting as not one person should be doing all of the work by themselves in roleplaying.

Wow. This seems like a request thread mostly. Sorry about that and I am unsure what else to add as I am terrible at introductions. Oh! Guess I could add that I am non-binary, with they/them pronouns and write as males and females respectively along with all sexualities. I do not prefer one gender over the other. I also tend to be polite, respectful, kind, and just all things nice to everyone that I come across. I don't think I have a mean bone in my body although, I am sure I do hardly almost never shows it.

Okay, think that I am finally done. If you have any questions or concerns(please don't have any concerns. lol) then feel free to voice them below. Hope to chat and write to you all soon! Also, apologies for the length in advance. I usually do really long introductions because I like to ramble. A lot.

----------


## Enigma

Welcome! I see you've already become a full-fledged member with all the rights and responsibilities associated with the title. Well done, you now have full access to the site!

You have a nice range of interests, very nice. Please look through our boards and you can apply to any open game in the OOC forums or take a look at our recruitment thread.

We also have a discord server, which is great for a lot of strange discussions on games, concepts and the odd music video - and I do mean "odd".

We look forward to having some fun with you!

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, Lovely Complex!

I'm sure you'll find what you are looking for here!  ::D:

----------


## Lovely Complex

> Hello and welcome to RPA, Lovely Complex!
> 
> I'm sure you'll find what you are looking for here!


Thank you for the welcome! I sure hope to find some interesting partners and group of writers here. ❤




> Welcome! I see you've already become a full-fledged member with all the rights and responsibilities associated with the title. Well done, you now have full access to the site!
> 
> You have a nice range of interests, very nice. Please look through our boards and you can apply to any open game in the OOC forums or take a look at our recruitment thread.
> 
> We also have a discord server, which is great for a lot of strange discussions on games, concepts and the odd music video - and I do mean "odd".
> 
> We look forward to having some fun with you!


First of all, I adore Wednesday Addams! She was my favorite Addams in the family, honestly. Thank you for the warm welcome, the compliments, and I am glad to be here.

I look forward to having fun here and can't wait to meet everyone! ❤

Thanks again, Enigma. I love your username, as well.

----------


## Corrik55

Greetings! I can hardly wait to see what new ideas you come up with, and if you have any characters you wish to bring up and develop, or throw into new stories!

Having several friends in transition, I will try to remember proper terminology, which is easier online anyway since a lost of interaction is spent "in character" anyway. If it works for you, I stick to my 90s ways and often just call all living creatures dude as a nice generic term.

As for interests, it is pleasantly convenient to see since I have several such RPs in my signature that are welcoming new players. As a new person around here myself it is fun to meet veteran and brand new players alike. If you have any interest in any of them, feel free to hop in! I would also enjoy seeing what ideas for stories you've got!

----------


## Lovely Complex

> Greetings! I can hardly wait to see what new ideas you come up with, and if you have any characters you wish to bring up and develop, or throw into new stories!
> 
> Having several friends in transition, I will try to remember proper terminology, which is easier online anyway since a lost of interaction is spent "in character" anyway. If it works for you, I stick to my 90s ways and often just call all living creatures dude as a nice generic term.
> 
> As for interests, it is pleasantly convenient to see since I have several such RPs in my signature that are welcoming new players. As a new person around here myself it is fun to meet veteran and brand new players alike. If you have any interest in any of them, feel free to hop in! I would also enjoy seeing what ideas for stories you've got!


Thanks for the welcome! I feel honored to have the Member of the Month post on my thread, to be honest.

Dude is definitely a 90's generic term and I do not mind that at all.

I might actually get a request thread up before going to bed. I was also going to post a group request thread, too. I am literally loaded with ideas! ^^ Thanks again for the welcome as it is very appreciated.

----------


## Enigma

> First of all, I adore Wednesday Addams! She was my favorite Addams in the family, honestly. Thank you for the warm welcome, the compliments, and I am glad to be here.
> 
> I look forward to having fun here and can't wait to meet everyone! ❤
> 
> Thanks again, Enigma. I love your username, as well.


I'm glad you like them. I consider my avatar as constituting fair warning.  :;):

----------


## Alura

I am concerned.

Concerned that you didn't say hello to us sooner.  :=D: 

Welcome, Lovely! I'm sure that you will find plenty of partners for your genre preferences and hope to see you about Downtown also, where we have perfectly normal-ish music videos thank you very much, Enigma.  :laughing:  Mostly.

----------


## Lovely Complex

> I'm glad you like them. I consider my avatar as constituting fair warning.


Oh. I can definitely see how that is. ^^

----------


## Lovely Complex

> I am concerned.
> 
> Concerned that you didn't say hello to us sooner. 
> 
> Welcome, Lovely! I'm sure that you will find plenty of partners for your genre preferences and hope to see you about Downtown also, where we have perfectly normal-ish music videos thank you very much, Enigma.  Mostly.


Thank you so much for the welcome, Alura! I am currently in the process of making a request thread, one for one-on-ones and another for a group.

I enjoy the Downtown area and hope to continue the interactions that I am currently having there. ^^

Hope to see you around, as well! ❤

----------


## Kach

Welcome Lovely Complex, it is so wonderful when more nice people join the community. Maybe the best replies come to an from you!

----------

